# 30 Degree Jig for Table Saw



## onestop (Mar 31, 2015)

For some reason i am having a really difficult time trying to figure out how to build a jig for my table saw that will allow me make 30 degree cuts on each corner of a piece of wood. In my head it seems as though once you make your first 30 degree cut your reference point for the complimentary cut goes away and the workpiece is no longer at 90 to the jig.

You can see what I'm after in the attached image. I know this would be rather simple on my miter saw but it's been giving me grief lately with some sort of front to back alignment issue. I've squared the fence over and over to verify that's it's 90 with the blade but for some reason it wanders off the cutline by about 1/16" over the length of the cut.

But I digress, in the meantime I'd like to build a jig that will allow me to make the cuts in the image over and over if possible without adjustment each time.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

It appears that you are trying to cut the ends at a 30° angle, and you want to use your table saw. If so, you could easily do something similar to this http://lumberjocks.com/projects/137434 and modify it to 30° since it appears adjustable to many different angles.

If you don't need the adjust-ability like that, you can always attach the fence permanently.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Seems like something you could do with miter gauge and miter gauge fence using a stop block at least half width of your piece being cut to ensure length is kept consistent on cuts.

Oops…Unless the piece is too wide for miter gauge…is the 4-1/4 length of just that one angled cut?


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

Even if you attach a long enough backer to the miter gauge there's nothing to keep the mat stabile as you slide it into the blade. However if one cuts a section of 1/2" ply or MDF and makes a temp miter slot guide with DS tape and slides it up to a miter gauge set at 30° one might attach a backer to it and a toggle clamp to stabilize the mat.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I have to think a miter saw would be better for repeatability.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

Or you could rough cut the excess off then make a 30° jig and finish it with a router


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Miter gauge will work, set to 30 cut the piece laying flat and flip. Put a stop block on the end and you will be in the same spot.


----------



## onestop (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for all the helpful advice…I made a quick and dirty jig that allows me to mass produce these cuts a few at a time. I'll try post a pic later.


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

mrg that's how I do it !


----------

